# Holy Toledo Winter 2014 (3/8) - Ottawa Hills, OH



## Nihahhat (Jan 13, 2014)

The number of KOII/Michigan area competitions continues to grow! I will be hosting the first cubing competition in the Toledo area, dubbed Holy Toledo Winter 2014!

The competition will be on *March 8, 2014* in the Ottawa Hills High School library. The exact address is 2532 Evergreen Rd, Ottawa Hills, Ohio, 43606.

*Events:*

2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
3x3 OH - 2 rounds
3x3 WF
Clock
6x6
3x3 Multiple Blindfolded OR FMC

*Tentative Events/Rounds:*

Skewb
2x2 Round 3
Clock Round 2

Organizer: Mason Langenderfer
Delegate: Kit Clement

Check out our CubingUSA website or the WCA page for sign-up and additional information. Online registration closes on March 1st.

Additional notes:

The registration fee is $15 dollars if you pre-register, and $20 the day of the tournament. You will not be allowed to sign up for 3x3 WF, MultiBLD, FMC, or 6x6 if you choose on-site registration.
The fee includes a lunch ticket, which grants you a big slice of pizza, a drink, and a cookie. Additional tickets (for spectators, family, etc.) are $5 each.
You may only sign up for either MultiBLD OR FMC, as they are being held simultaneously. If you sign up for both, you will be removed from both events.
 
See you there!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 13, 2014)

Beast! I thank you for holding feet at the competition, was there a reason for this? lol most people would hold 4x4 instead of feet or something, I'm pretty lucky for this outcome.  Hopefully 3 rounds of 2x2 can happen. I am probably making it to this, only 1:45 away! 

lol I was literally about to make the thread, but then clicked on other thread and came back and this was made 

EDIT: Shoot, gotta get back into memorizing big amounts again xD I'll probably do one MBLD before this in Jan/Feb and then save my memory until then!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 13, 2014)

OHIO COMP!!!! HOORAYS AND STUFFS!

y u no pyra?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll be there.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 13, 2014)

Dammit, read Ottawa and was like WAT SICK, then OH and was like WAT SICK 4 ROUNDS OF OH OR SOMETHING!

then clicked and read Ohio...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 13, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Dammit, read Ottawa and was like WAT SICK, then OH and was like WAT SICK 4 ROUNDS OF OH OR SOMETHING!
> 
> then clicked and read Ohio...



Phew, saw you replied and was scared that feet was going to be very challenging to win and you'd bump me down in 3x3, clock, and MBLD xD


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Phew, saw you replied and was scared that feet was going to be very challenging to win and you'd bump me down in 3x3, clock, and MBLD xD



*Checks distance*

Hmm, I think 9 hours might be a little far.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 14, 2014)

I might go.


----------



## Nihahhat (Jan 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Beast! I thank you for holding feet at the competition, was there a reason for this?



I chose feet because feet is cool.



XTowncuber said:


> y u no pyra?



Next time. I was considering pyra, but I can only hold so many events. Sorry


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2014)

Ah, shoot. I'll be on Spring Break.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 14, 2014)

Anthony said:


> Ah, shoot. I'll be on Spring Break.



All the more reason to come


----------



## lucascube (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you Mason!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry I can't come to far away.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> All the more reason to come



He'll probably be in Texas or something


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2014)

GOALS!!

2x2 - Sub 2.1 Average, Sub 1.6 Single
3x3 - Sub 10 Average, Sub 8.99 Single
6x6 - idk if i will even do it
OH - Sub 20.78 Average, Sub 17 Single (I don't think I'll top OLL skip T Perm again)
Feet - Sub 36.97 Single (USA NR, NAR depends on luck), Sub 45 Average (mehhhhh)
MBLD - At least 5 points?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> GOALS!!
> 3x3 - Sub 10 Average



Don't you dare.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 18, 2014)

darnit, im not going to be able to go to this one either. i've already made plans to go to a concert in detroit on the 9th.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 19, 2014)

The weekend before finals.... idk if I can go but I registered anyway. Hopefully my grades are good enough so that I can actually go.

Why you no 3 rounds of OH? lol


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice name.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 1, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Don't you dare.



Just had a dream last night I got 10.00 3x3 average and 2.00 2x2 lololol maybe not.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry to double post, but some new goals:

Clock (definitely competing now): Sub 10.5 Single, Sub 13.5 Average (pretty easy)
Skewb (tentative): Sub 6.8 Single, Sub 8.1 Average

Unofficial:

Sub 20 Team BLD with Lucas
Sub 15 Team Factory with Lucas
Sub 13 Cycle Doubles with Lucas

woot


----------



## Nihahhat (Feb 24, 2014)

Online registration closes in less than a week! As a reminder, on-site registration is an extra $5 and will not allow you to compete in 6x6, feet, MultiBLD, and FMC. Be sure to sign up before it's too late!


----------



## tacgnol (Feb 24, 2014)

man i hope i can go to this. gon do 2,3, OH, clock, mehbeh 6, might do fmc for shiggles.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Feb 24, 2014)

This is unrelated, but you're going to nationals (stacking) right?


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 28, 2014)

Gaaah, another bump but is feet on carpet or hard floor?


----------



## Nihahhat (Feb 28, 2014)

Registration closes tomorrow night!



Coolster01 said:


> Gaaah, another bump but is feet on carpet or hard floor?



The venue is carpeted.


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 28, 2014)

> The venue is carpeted.



Yusssssssss gotta get NAR nau


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 1, 2014)

[QOUTE=Coolster01;956904][QOUTE]The venue is carpeted. [/QUOTE]

Yusssssssss gotta get NAR nau[/QUOTE]

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## KingTim96 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys :/ bad news but i won't be able to make it to this competition unfortunately. So if you could take me off of the registration (cause idk how), I'd appreciate it alot! Thanks!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 5, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Hey guys :/ bad news but i won't be able to make it to this competition unfortunately. So if you could take me off of the registration (cause idk how), I'd appreciate it alot! Thanks!



Pretty sure you can just uncheck all your events and it will remove you from registration. I'm not sure though.


----------



## GoodKnave (Mar 5, 2014)

what time is the compitition? Sorry can't find it anywhere. Also I sent Ben to talk to you and ask about preregistering and he said you said i could just show up with 15 bucks that right?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 5, 2014)

GoodKnave said:


> what time is the compitition? Sorry can't find it anywhere.



http://www.cubingusa.com/holytoledowinter2014/schedule.php

~8:20 am to ~5:30 pm

Show up around 10 am if you're not doing MBLD or FMC


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 5, 2014)

Holy Toledo!


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 5, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Holy Toledo!



Just barely cut off 

Holy Feet!

Battle of the NAR holders :O


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 5, 2014)

Damn. Lots of Canadians.

*Jealous*


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 6, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Damn. Lots of Canadians.
> 
> *Jealous*



We could've had sub50 podium ;( I guess you have atlantic open though which, like, none of us are going to xD


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> We could've had sub50 podium ;( I guess you have atlantic open though which, like, none of us are going to xD



A) Atlantic Open doesn't have feet
B) I'm not going to Atlantic Open
C) We could've had a sub-45 podium


----------



## Nihahhat (Mar 7, 2014)

GoodKnave said:


> what time is the compitition? Sorry can't find it anywhere. Also I sent Ben to talk to you and ask about preregistering and he said you said i could just show up with 15 bucks that right?



If you've preregistered, the fee is $15 which is to be paid at the door on competition day. If you're not preregistered, the fee is $20 and you are prohibited to sign up for 6x6x6, 3x3x3 WF, MultiBLD, and FMC.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 8, 2014)

Rami Sbahi 1.69 WR average

1.58, 1.82, (1.91), (1.50), 1.66


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 9, 2014)

I thought my goals were easy...



Coolster01 said:


> GOALS!!
> 
> 2x2 - Sub 2.1 Average, Sub 1.6 Single
> 3x3 - Sub 10 Average, Sub 8.99 Single
> ...



2x2 - ok yeah
3x3 - no for average but 7.98 sniggle.
6x6 - didn't.
OH - yes average, no single  only got one round because I was celebrating 1.69 too much and came late xD
Feet - no no
MBLD - 1/9 ran out of time (i was done with 2 cubes and missed one already, so I wouldn't have beaten 8/8 fosho)



Coolster01 said:


> Sorry to double post, but some new goals:
> 
> Clock (definitely competing now): Sub 10.5 Single, Sub 13.5 Average (pretty easy)
> Skewb (tentative): Sub 6.8 Single, Sub 8.1 Average
> ...



Clock: barely missed the single with 10.56  but yes for average with 13.28
Skewb: ewwwww, failed both D:

None of the unofficials, too much practicing for the next event xD


----------



## Thompson (Mar 9, 2014)

Does anyone have video of my finals average? 
Email me at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## lucascube (Mar 9, 2014)

Thompson said:


> Does anyone have video of my finals average?
> Email me at [email protected]
> Thanks


I think Phillip Lewicki (youtube.com/lazer0monkey) does.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thompson said:


> Does anyone have video of my finals average?
> Email me at [email protected]
> Thanks



Yeah, Philip recorded finals.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 9, 2014)

Did you know...

- Holy Tostitos?
- Marson Langenthunder?
- Nathan Washer-Dryer?
- Eric Limeface?
- the timing station setup was not fat-friendly?
- the one time we forgot to bring a map, we actually didn't get lost?
- feet is the worst event?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 9, 2014)

Waat, just noticed (thanks Wlaker) John OH single.
-_________________________________________-



Sa967St said:


> - feet is the worst event?



:'(


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 9, 2014)

Scrambles: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/uqpf7xowkekzzj3/m_JKbOEjOP

DYK:

- Ryan thinks I'm a fantastic hat?
- I'm never doing feet concurrent with other events again?
- Eric left his sheets and pillow in my apartment?
- People are out there, you could know em?


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 10, 2014)

2 move cross in FMC?!?!?!

Amazing 7th MBLD scramble that made me go wild during memo! xD

Last OH solve of finals and first feet solve were pretty darn good too.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 10, 2014)

Kit Clement
(7.00), 11.02, (11.06), 7.31, 7.21 = 8.51

sub-8 average so close, yet so far! Unlucky >.<


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 10, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> 2 move cross in FMC?!?!?!



Most people don't build crosses in FMC........at least, the good ones don't.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 10, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Most people don't build crosses in FMC........at least, the good ones don't.



I know, but something good for the nubs was there.


----------



## JackJ (Mar 10, 2014)

Eh, 38 on the fmc in about 35 minutes.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 10, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Kit Clement
> (7.00), 11.02, (11.06), 7.31, 7.21 = 8.51
> 
> sub-8 average so close, yet so far! Unlucky >.<



Worst part: check out the 3rd scramble for Group A. I was kicking myself, especially after the last solve.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Mar 10, 2014)

JackJ said:


> Eh, 38 on the fmc in about 35 minutes.



 seriously?

I got like 31 in 10min :3
(not trying to brag though but I just thought it was pretty easy)

pizza


----------



## Nihahhat (Mar 12, 2014)

DYK...

...I'm a couple days late?
...I walked a total of 5 miles on Saturday?
...I had three judges for the duration of my MultiBLD memo?
...3x3 is the worst event?
...Feet is the best event?
...Skewb is the bestest event?
...I had submitted a form to have the janitors unlock the school at 8:00, although they didn't come until 9:00?
...Thank goodness my teacher supervisor had keys?
...All of my judges came before everyone else?
...They forgot everything I taught them the day before, probably because they were too busy eating Rice Krispie Treats?
...I had such a horrible headache that I considered dropping out of 6x6?
...Blake's 4x4x6 cured me?
...Rami's MultiBLD memo was a hilarious distraction from my memo?
...I wasn't the only person there who previously had a sport stacking relay world record?
...Mason Langenderfer?
...Marson Langenderpin?
...Mahson McLanjendarfer?
...Builder Longvillage?
...Nihahhat?
...97jman3?
...The printer we brought refused to accept the existence of paper?
...My dad ran home and brought our giant one?
...It's a good thing our house is ten seconds away by car?
...Sarah didn't DNF that much?
...I was too busy making certificates that I had no idea what happened during the 3x3 final?
...I only had one decent Skewb solve, yet I still won?
...I gave a lot of hugs?
...Kit and I were interviewed, yet Kit's footage was the only one that was edited into the news?
...Now that I think about it, Kit's interview might not have been live like mine?
...I have no idea, the news crew didn't tell me much (not to mention I had to run to do MultiBLD)?
...Today, one of my friends that was there told me to say hi to his brah Rami when I saw him again?
...That friend hugged Rami when he got the WR?
...I got all my clock records officially?
...Internal pop on 6x6?
...The crappy luck continues?
...I still got a mean, though?


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 14, 2014)

For those that want to see the incredibly close and fast final - Phillip did a great job with this video.

[youtubehd]atOgwIIxuNU[/youtubehd]


----------



## JackJ (Mar 14, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> seriously?
> 
> I got like 31 in 10min :3
> (not trying to brag though but I just thought it was pretty easy)
> ...



I saw a ton of blocks after like a 4 move block, but nothing really worked out. I always don't do inverse anymore because it's just stressful for me.


----------

